# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Alteração do Plano de Conferências durante a Nauticampo (Fórum de Mergulho)

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa tarde a todos
Recebi do "Bilhas" a seguinte informação por e-mail, que aqui divulgo a todos os interessados.

Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

*Alteração do Plano de Conferencias durante a Nauticampo ( Fórum de Mergulho )* 

"webmaster@forum-mergulho.com"




Zanclus,


Por motivos alheios à nossa vontade foram canceladas algumas conferências.
No entanto gostariamos de contar com a vossa presença, uma vez que as abaixo indicadas se mantêm.




Quarta - Dia 14

19h - Mergulho em Naufrágios: Aspectos Técnicos > Rui Carlos Almeida
21h - Rebreathers, passado, presente e futuro > João Neves


Sexta - Dia 16

19h - Mergulhar Seco > António Garcias
20h - Formação e técnicas em arqueologia > João Alves
21h - Mergulho com Trimix > Pedro Laje
22h - O Navio "Arade 1" > Vanessa Loureiro


Sabado - Dia 17

20h - O Navio "Ria de Aveiro A" > José António Bettencourt e Patrícia Carvalho
21h - Rebreathers em Portugal I > Pedro Laje
22h - Rebreathers em Portugal II > Pedro Laje


Domingo - Dia 18

15h - Os sítios arqueológicos dos "Cortiçais" (Peniche) e "Faro A" > Jean-Yves Blot
18h - Lisboa, cidade de contacto - Memórias portuárias no subsolo urbano > Maria Luisa Blot

----------

